# Anybody else here on Pinterest?



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

My fiance is and I'm on it but don't visit too often. It is a good way to spend some time though. She's using it mostly to get ideas for the wedding/wedding planning 

Good idea though, hadn't thought to look for aquarium ideas on there. Will search for it next time I'm on pinterest


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

seems like a LOT of people are using it for wedding planning


----------



## josolanes (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya there are a lot of ideas on there. It's a pretty cool site, though. You can very quickly pin many things without hardly noticing it. It's nice to use somewhat as an online categorized bookmarking site


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

josolanes said:


> Ya there are a lot of ideas on there. It's a pretty cool site, though. You can very quickly pin many things without hardly noticing it. It's nice to use somewhat as an online categorized bookmarking site


Thats what I use it for. Its basically a extension of my bookmarks. I was also using it for recipes and tattoo ideas.


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

I have an aquascapes and a fancy bettas section on mine


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

I just joined pinterest. I tried searching fish tanks, goldfish, aquatics etc. but it seems like there are only a few pics/pins or whatever. How do you find anything on there?


----------



## tlyons01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I joined it but I rarely use it or browse it. Just forgot about it really


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

finsNfur said:


> I just joined pinterest. I tried searching fish tanks, goldfish, aquatics etc. but it seems like there are only a few pics/pins or whatever. How do you find anything on there?


Well, I found one guy who posts a lot of aquarium stuff, so I started following him... and I'm following a number of public aquariums - Monteray Bay and such... and I've created a board for tanks and photos that I find on the internet. I guess I'll just keep aggregating stuff and see how it goes.

EDIT: I could create a public board that we could all pin to if anyone is interested. Let me know and I'll do so.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, I think I figured a lot out- I've started with the one guy I found, then I've been looking at who repins his pictures and finding their personal aquarium boards and following them. Its kinda cool now that I'm figuring it out.


----------



## lighting (Feb 20, 2012)

I joined when they are in private invitation, nothing special and never login again.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

be aware of the legal considerations


----------



## wahoo (Apr 16, 2011)

My wife uses it all the time.


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

sick lid said:


> be aware of the legal considerations


Yeah, that worries me. Because the pictures I pin, others are also pinning, and it just goes on and on. How can you really tell what's legal and what's not legal?


----------



## bawigga (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been using Pinterest to track inspirational aquascapes. My board is starting to get a bit big. I'm going to try and create subcategories to organize them a bit better.

http://pinterest.com/bawigga/aquascaping/

Combine pinterest.com with a browser extension and it becomes REALLY easy to bookmark images. Here's the Chrome Extension I'm using: Quick Pinterest


----------



## FORREST3320 (Sep 9, 2011)

My wife love it it has great DIY section I like


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

bawigga said:


> I've been using Pinterest to track inspirational aquascapes. My board is starting to get a bit big. I'm going to try and create subcategories to organize them a bit better.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/bawigga/aquascaping/
> 
> Combine pinterest.com with a browser extension and it becomes REALLY easy to bookmark images. Here's the Chrome Extension I'm using: Quick Pinterest


Nice collection, you went and found a lot of the tanks I've really liked over the years! I'm following now and will definitely repinning like crazy


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

My girl.is obsessed with that website ... i have no interest in it tho

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

